# 23/24 day cycle



## HoneyWright

Hi Ladies

I wondered whether anyone else has short cycles like 23/24 days? Any ladies have short cycles and PCOS?

Since coming off a TTC break late last year, loosing weight and starting met again I have had a 23 day cycle and it looks like she is on her way again. Im on CD23 at the mo and possibly 10DPO.

Prior to the weightloss and the met i had 2 AF in 7 months, so this is other end of the scale for me.

Im obviously worried that a 23 day cycle is just as bad TTC wise than a 100 day one.

Just wanted to see if anyone was or had been in the same boat and could offer some advice?

Thanks so much for reading

Sarah


----------



## puppymom32

HoneyWright,
I am pretty similar although even though diagnosed with PCOS I have never had long cycles only shorter ones around 25 days. My usual LP is only around 10-11 days. I havent looked into it yet but did buy some Vitamin B complex to hopefully lengthen my LP. Best of luck to you.


----------



## sparkle83

providing your lp is no less than 9 days, it counts as normal :)


----------



## puppymom32

sparkle,
My Dr said the same thing that a normal LP is 10 days but I just dont feel like that is very normal. And unfortunatly I dont always Ovulate the same time some times it will be CD14 other 16. I have had some LP's that were only 6 days. Hoping the Vit B will help at least get some normalcy.


----------



## HoneyWright

Really, well that helps me although I still find it strange.

Just been doing some googling and i got quite a few hits with spotting during lp and short lp for endo.

So now im worried I have Endo!

Think I might go to the Dr sooner than I had planned and ask to be referred, im hoping I can claim this on our medical insurance and go private and finally get some tests and answers.


----------



## puppymom32

Interesting that might explain it for me because I was diagnosed with mild endo too. So mayb that is what hoping they only noticed the endo when they did the lap dye because it is really hard to diagnose any other way. Hope you get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Redfraggle

I only have a 24 day cycle, but still have an LP of 14 days. Always been told that is fine. :shrug:


----------



## sparkle83

the thing with short cycles is that anything over 21 days is fine, _providing_ that your lp is 9 days minimum. so with a 21 day cycle, if you O on day 7 and have a 14 day lp, thats 'normal'


----------



## Bebecake

I have regular cycles, but I was told that short cycles are not always good. They usually say it has something to do with your luteal phase. Has your doctor said anything about a short luteal phase to you? If you are starting your period on 10 dpo, then you are having a short one considering that 14 days after ovulation is normal. You might have implantation problems, because your eggs should be implanting between 7-10 dpo. Good Luck! I hope your doc says that it is normal!


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks hun, no not spoken to Dr as last time I saw him my problem was long cycles!!!

Isnt life fun and unexpected!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

I was wondering this too! I always had very regular 28 day cycles but last summer they dropped to 23 or 24 days although I still ovulate around day 14. I know they say that an lp of 10 days is ok but if I couldn't conceive with a normal cycle, the chances must be even lower with a short lp surely?! 

my main query with this is that I am due to start our first IUI cycle next month - will my short cycle affect our chances of it working? I was going to start taking 50mg of VitB6 but didn't want to skew the results of any tests or interfere with the treatment. Does anyone have any advice on do's and dont's before IUI?


----------



## Alchemist

I def think you should get examined for endo just to elimiate possible things. Seems you probably are ovulating now as you have regular cycles, but endo messes with fertilisation and also disrupts the LP phase. Has you doc done a timed cycle with you yet? measured your progesterone (which also affects the LP and embedding of the embryo)? Have you done a PCT (endo causes acidic CM which isnt good for sperm)?


----------



## Jasmine79

Please try Vit B. Before loosing some weight I had irregular cycles but after loosing it I had a 23 - 25 day cycle for the past couple of months, this last cycle I used Vit B6 from cd 16 onwards and my cycle length was 29 days, I dont know but i think Vit b might have helped me. Also when I was having shorter cycles i used to spot for 4 days before af, but this cycle it was just straight af hardly any spotting.
Give Vit B a try hon.


----------



## HoneyWright

Thanks Jasmine thats great to know.


----------

